# Melissa Santos - LU's mamacita



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Not seen any Lucha Underground women posted here yet and since there's been rumours of Melissa Santos supposedly joining WWE's backstage interviewers its time WF got to see this Latina beauty.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

There's not even a Catrina thread? Really? If there isn't I might create it one of these days.

Melissa tho


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

I love her


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

She can have my kids.


----------



## Cagney the Villain (Aug 4, 2014)

Latina beauty, not latino..but yes OP she is beautiful, thanks for the pics


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

How awesome is a show that when i see her name i go 'from the 559, they call him.... cage!'

And not her incredible body

I see renee youngs name i go shes hot


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

:sodone


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

She is a damn sexy woman.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

She is quite fetching and I would love to go down south of her border.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> There's not even a Catrina thread? Really? If there isn't I might create it one of these days.
> 
> Melissa tho


Be well up for a Catrina thread :yes


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

For someone who is just a ring announcer, she feels like an essential part of Lucha Underground. She was great on the ESPN special.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

One thing I don't like about LU involves Melissa..

















The fact that they don't show enough of her... >


----------



## Jet-Jet (Apr 7, 2016)

I got to see her in person this week at Wrestlecon's supershow. It was life changing.

Apparently she got in a screaming match with Jeff Jarrett's wife backstage


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

spikingspud said:


>


Layla & Rosie Jones


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

> Layla & Rosie Jones


Yikes hope Melissa don't find out about those mix-ups :wink2:



> For someone who is just a ring announcer, she feels like an essential part of Lucha Underground.


She's definitely a feisty character could see that when she tried to fight off Pentagon Jnr in Season1, also her FB replies to the rumours of her joining WWE were hilarious 



> Ms Santos at WrestleMania... Hmmm tell me after Lucha Underground do you have any interest in WWE? You'd make for an amazing Valet
> 24 March at 12:56
> Melissa Elizabeth Santos
> Melissa Elizabeth Santos After Lucha Underground? I'm not going anywhere and there will be no "after" with Lucha Underground. We are here to stay. Why would I be a valet at WWE? So they can turn me into some stereotypical "Latina" who is kissing ass to some dude? No thank you. I prefer to perform from a place of power and respect.
> 11 · 24 March at 13:53


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Wow! I think that squashes all the rumors of her leaving. You don't talk that way about a place you're eyeing for future employment.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

CJ said:


>



:book


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Yep, that one did it. :datass


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Seems like Cage owns that ass. Lucky guy..


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Vixens who rule - Vince Russo





 part1





 part2


----------



## DomoDaDude (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah she's pretty amazing.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

She's even hotter in person at the Lucha tapings. Real stunner

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

peep4life said:


> She's even hotter in person at the Lucha tapings. Real stunner
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


Can only imagine how incredible she looks in person, funny thing of that Russo interview he attempts to take credit for getting her noticed outside of LU based off him being her first interview. Russo never changes :serious:


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Podcast interview with Wrestling Divaz '15






As La Nina alongside Paradise (one half of Tropical Storm) for WoW Women of Wrestling

http://www.wowe.com/superheroes/tropical-storm


----------



## Enigmatic One (Oct 27, 2015)

Great thread! I've always thought she was pretty close to perfection.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Sgt Santos character in the Horror movie Muerto Amor









Looks a real low-budget horror but has the classic Aztec legend Catrina as the central 'horror villain'.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Some of the LU girls... Mariposa, Kobra Moon, Catrina and Melissa


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/MelissaSantosofficial/videos/482645305193828/

https://www.facebook.com/MelissaSantosofficial/videos/482645305193828/

Maxim Halloween 2015


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

TWS May 19 2015


----------



## cornfed40 (Oct 14, 2015)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> Some of the LU girls... Mariposa, Kobra Moon, Catrina and Melissa


Wheres the angle of Scott Hall turning around to stare at all of their asses every 2 minutes lmao. God I love that guy he was shameless and proud of it


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

> Where's the angle of Scott Hall turning around to stare at all of their asses every 2 minutes lmao


Hall must've been in booty heaven being near the LU ladies :rusev :homer



















 at Vampiro


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

https://fat.gfycat.com/DifficultChubbyEkaltadeta.webm


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Valley Fight Series Interview


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## MeanDeanAmbrose (Jul 16, 2015)

Yum would love to see her ass in the wwe


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

MeanDeanAmbrose said:


> Yum would love to see her ass in the wwe


NO WAY! Leave her where she is and where she can shine. Nobody does it better than she does and if she was put in WWE she wouldn't be allowed to be this awesome.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

MeanDeanAmbrose said:


> Yum would love to see her ass in the wwe


Melissa Santos has already shot down rumours of her joining WWE simply because she attended WM32 as a fan, its on her official Facebook.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

She's a knockout, although she could use stopping with those duckfaces


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Reading at Lindbergh Elementary school 









At Rodriguez's premiere of Sock 'em dead


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

http://allwrestling.com/news/98380/wrestlecon-incidents-karen-jarrett-melissa/



> There were two incidents at the WrestleCon indie convention in Dallas during WrestleMania 32 weekend - one involving Karen Jarrett and Lucha Underground's Melissa Santos, the other involving former WWE talent Stacy "The Kat" Carter and Tessa Blanchard, daughter of WWE Hall of Famer Tully Blanchard.
> 
> No word on what caused the incident between Tessa, who recently appeared on WWE NXT TV against Nia Jax, and Carter, Jerry Lawler's ex-wife but it had something to do with Carter telling Tessa she wasn't showing respect. Word is that the argument would've ended in a fight but Tessa's boyfriend Ricochet stepped in as the peacemaker.
> 
> *Santos was complaining about not having a chair to sit in and somehow Karen, who was criticized by many in attendance, spat on her, according to The Wrestling Observer Newsletter. This led to an argument and observers thought they were about to come to blows but things calmed down.*


Classy move by Karen Jarrett, didn't realise Tessa Blanchard was dating Ricochet/Prince Puma?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

spikingspud said:


> Classy move by Karen Jarrett, didn't realise Tessa Blanchard was dating Ricochet/Prince Puma?


Karen spat on her :WTF2


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

spitting on melissa :mj2 how dare you


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

CJ said:


> Karen spat on her :WTF2





> spitting on melissa how dare you


Melissa should've stuck her foot so far up Karen's butt that she be able to chew her toe-nails :vince5


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## NeverDrewADime (Apr 22, 2016)

ohhhh mennn OHHHHHHH MENNNNNNN OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH MENNNNNNNNN


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

WoW - Melissa Santos wrestling in Tropical Storm vs BullyBusters


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Title Match Wrestling Interview at Big Event X.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

https://fat.gfycat.com/SharpLightheartedGuernseycow.webm


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Skip to 1:50 for their meetup and interview


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Shadow of the Gun


----------



## Enigmatic One (Oct 27, 2015)

This thread makes me happy.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

https://zippy.gfycat.com/SinfulLawfulBlesbok.webm


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

https://zippy.gfycat.com/AbleJauntyAnt.webm


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Shadow of the gun Cast


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Killer body, amazing smile.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

I guess this belongs in this thread

http://underscoopfire.com/sexiest-women-television-2016/10/


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Some choice stuff in those last few posts, think I might borrow a few for the women of wrestling picture thread


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Arkham258 said:


> Some choice stuff in those last few posts, think I might borrow a few for the women of wrestling picture thread


The more Melissa Santos (and the LU women) spread around WF the better. (hmm reading that back it sounds bad I definitely should've worded that better... ahh well)


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BGx8bd-wmtB/?taken-by=melissasantosofficial


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

The best. On a scale of 1-14 tartar sauce packet Melissa gets 16.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Ygor said:


> The best. On a scale of 1-14 tartar sauce packet Melissa gets 16.


Damn straight, Melissa Santos is the whole cause behind global warming she's that hot the icecaps melt, oceans _rise_ and volcanoes explode.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

LOL










Has any wrestling show ever had so much fun with its ring announcer?


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## im better than you (Aug 6, 2006)

I'd trade Renee Young for her in a heartbeat.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHf7-E2hYiN/?taken-by=melissasantosofficial


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Lucha lego


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHf7-E2hYiN/?taken-by=melissasantosofficial


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

GOAT ring announcer


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BIHIPFVAfYe/?taken-by=melissasantosofficial


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Are Melissa & Brian Cage an item?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Funny chop video -


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

All these pictures don't do her justice. She is so lively, just an aura of life coming off of her. Like a straight up Aztec Goddess.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

MarkovKane said:


> All these pictures don't do her justice. She is so lively, just an aura of life coming off of her. Like a straight up Aztec Goddess.


if she were to cosplay Santanico Pandemonium :banderas


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

HiddenFlaw said:


> if she were to cosplay Santanico Pandemonium :banderas


That role would be a match made in heaven for Santos


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## famu720 (Jun 18, 2016)

Ms. Santos looks fabulous!!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BJN46zhAzmB/?taken-by=melissasantosofficial

https://www.instagram.com/p/BISxBOmgwUd/?taken-by=melissasantosofficial

https://www.instagram.com/p/BIHIPFVAfYe/?taken-by=melissasantosofficial


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BJayqLVgbYg/?taken-by=melissasantosofficial


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BJpCpJrB8er/?taken-by=melissasantosofficial


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BJ026yNhqAa/?taken-by=melissasantosofficial


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Marty after them WMDs 









:trips5


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777220641153912832


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

https://zippy.gfycat.com/OptimalQuarrelsomeDeer.webm


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Replies to this are quality 











> theluckoflucien And at that moment little pepito became the envy of every man in the known galaxy. Having accomplished this miracle, Pepito decide to quit school and retire from at the age of 9 reliving this moment for the rest of his life. When asked why Pepito responded "It's only downhill from here."





> cronus85 "can't walk properly now"





> bacardinyc Lucky little bastard


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

CJ said:


>


:done:done:done


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BLZbcpQAFcK/?taken-by=melissasantosofficial


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

CJ said:


>


Didn't he just get caught cheating on her a few weeks ago?...


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Versatile said:


> Didn't he just get caught cheating on her a few weeks ago?...


Idk. Looks like they're still a couple.

https://zippy.gfycat.com/IgnorantDefiniteHydatidtapeworm.webm


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

She is quite the highlight of the show, especially since she actually puts effort into her interactions when the heels go at her, she actually sells the fear..

And she really has a fine fashion sense.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

https://zippy.gfycat.com/BrightLoneLadybug.webm


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

idky I thought that was a clown photobombing 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BLuFoaxArRm/?taken-by=melissasantosofficial


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

fucking hell wens3


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

spikingspud said:


>



G.O.A.T


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

https://m.sportskeeda.com/wwe/ind-n...os-announces-brian-cage-and-her-are-expecting


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm so glad she's still in LU every week, especially after seeing how Taya has become


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

https://i.imgur.com/ZDdoYoZ.mp4

https://i.imgur.com/bY5tu5Q.mp4

https://i.imgur.com/Yi2PEnG.mp4


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ezgif-5-0f2f2ed89a GIF | Gfycat


Watch and share Ezgif-5-0f2f2ed89a GIFs on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------

